# A very... Interesting-looking crowntail!



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

I wasn't planning on getting a new fish. Browsing the pet store just for funsies, as I usually do, I happened upon this feller.










He didn't look at all like your conventional pet store bettas. He looked like a cow. I couldn't leave him there, only moments prior had an employee sent a couple of girls on their way with a poor veiltail and a tiny 1 quart betta cube. If he were to befall the same fate, I'd be devastated. So of course now he's in his new house.










This is the only decent picture I could get. He's very wiggly, curious and explorative, and he's totally a marble. I can't wait to see what he'll turn into. I'm going to take a shot in the dark and guess that he'll end up being predominantly black at some point. For now he looks like a cow.
He's also nameless, any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Taurus /shot
But no, for real:
Delaney: "black challenger"
Merle: "blackbird."
Blake: Old English byname for a person having unusually dark or light hair or skin. It later became a surname then a popular forename. It comes from two Old English words: 1) bl�c "black," and, 2) blāc "white." It can therefore mean either "black" or "white." 
Dwayne/Duane:"little black one."
Ferrer: "blacksmith"
Ákos: "white falcon"
Gawain: Middle English Arthurian legend name of a Knight of the Round Table and cousin to Sir Ywain, probably derived from Welsh Gwalchgwyn "white hawk" or Gwalchmei "May hawk." He was also known as Gwalltafwyn, meaning "hair like rain." 
idk almost all my names are kinda literal with meanings.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Those are great names! I don't think any of them really fit him though... I came up with one that seems to be a pretty good fit, Rorschach, or "Rory" for short. Unless I come across a better one!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Gah he's so cute!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

His fins are super amazing


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Elleth said:


> Gah he's so cute!


Right?! Every time I watch him sniffling around his tank I can't help but squee.



FinnDublynn said:


> His fins are super amazing


They are! He hasn't shown me a full spread/flare yet. Still too enthralled with all the space he has to himself, I bet.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

They almost look like they're not "webbed" at all... When you get a full flare... I MUSE SEEEEE lol


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

Subbing to see his full flare when he decides to display it.  As for a name, "Double Stuff" is the first thing that comes to mind because he looks like a double stuff Oreo.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Ooooh I like Rorschach


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

What a great find and lucky boy! Love his pattern!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Interesting looking boy would love to see a photo of him flaring


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

WOAH! He is so cute!!! I like the name you chose. I can't wait to see him flare!!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Here it is, what you've all been waiting for! I got him to flare for me. These are snapshots from a video I took, he was much too wiggly to get a clear picture. I can't wait until he grows a bit and his finnage gets bolder.









And look at this! It's tough to see because of the focus, but you can definitely tell; his beard is clear!


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

SQUEEEE what an absolute cutie pie!!


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Well, Elsie, or Bessie are great cow names!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I like Rory...it also occurred to me he'd make a pretty cute Moo.


----------



## tedesco81 (Apr 15, 2015)

I was thinking Moo too lol. What a cutie, great find!


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

I like Rorschach...as in the ink blot test....wish I had thought if it! So pretty. Keep us up to date as his colours change!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Love it!!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

WOW!
I LOVE the name Moo! Glad you could get him to flare!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

WOW... what a stunner.


----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

He's pretty.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Don't leave us hanging! What name did you decide upon?


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Haha sorry! Rorschach seemed to be the winner, then I started calling him Moo. He's just so cute and curious and "Moo" is an adorable enough name that I just can't stop calling him that. So Moo it is!

And of course, more pics!


















And an interesting angle!


----------



## smaugthefishy (Jun 15, 2015)

I thought he was floating spaghetti in that last pic. XD


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

He's such a cutie. I think Moo suits him, too. Rorschach is a really cool name but it isn't quite as cute as Moo.


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

I was going to suggest Oreo. But Moo is cute too. Nice find!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Moo has built a rather large bubble nest around the filter intake tube. Funny spot! Whenever he's near it he fans out his fins. He's a very proud little boy!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Awh that's just too cute.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

He's adorable! He looks like Dangerous, guarding his bubblenest!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

OH MY GOSH he is amazing!!!!! Definitely glad you rescued him from the pet store! And I LOVE tha name Moo! 
Congrats!


----------



## tedesco81 (Apr 15, 2015)

He's so cute!


----------

